# 50mm lens vs. 30-70 mm lens.. pros and cons?



## Pasternak (Aug 6, 2003)

I was out shooting the other day and I had some shots that I wouldnt have minded zooming in a little to take. If I had a 30-70mm lens would that have all the functionality of a 50mm lens plus zoom feature? or does the zoom make the functionality too much different than a set lens. Thanks

Thanks

Ben


----------



## dlc (Aug 6, 2003)

The zoom will incorporate the 50mm, but is it worth it for a 2X zoom.  I think that the 35-70 zoom is the most worthless zoom on the market, plus you are sacrificing lens speed that you may need sometimes.  If you are in reasonably good health, zoom with your feet.  The 50mm is a better lens optically anyway.


----------



## doxx (Aug 6, 2003)

a 28-70 or 24-70 would be a common zoom lense. Sure you would be more flexible than with a plain 50mm lense. You can zoom from wide-angle to 'light' tele...

Depending on how much cash you have to burn the zoom will be somewhat slower (higher aperture) and the image quality will mostlikely not as good as the 50mm prime. But it also depends what you want to shoot...

look here for some listings http://www.photo.net/ezshop/category?category_id=7


----------

